# The trickle down effect



## miss sha (Sep 19, 2009)

I went to the mall today to check out the shoe stores because it's BOOT SEASON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found something out that made me laugh every time I walked into a new store.

Steve Madden $160 reduced from $210
Bakers $150
Spring $90
Payless $40

Same exact boot, four different stores, four different prices! They also had a pair at Loveculture, but I don't remember how much they were. Stores have no shame.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2009)

Payless doesn't sell Steve Madden do they? Or are you saying they all looked the same...I am sure there was some difference in quality and workmanship surely from Payless' version vs Steve Madden

Oh I just noticed those were links...yeah the SM are all leather and payless is Faux leather...that is where the price will certainly make a difference


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree with Tish, Payless sell knockoffs of shoes, they don't sell any major designers. You have reminded me that I need to go get me some boots! Thank you!


----------



## miss sha (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I know the Payless shoes were definitely knockoffs. I'm saying that everything from Bakers down is a knockoff of the Steve Madden ones--hell, maybe even the Steve Maddens are knock-offs of Fryes or something.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate payless. I like how the shoes are advertised as 'american eagle.' They try to make you think they are from american eagle outfitters but they aren't. AE sued them recently over it.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_maybe even the Steve Maddens are knock-offs of Fryes or something._

 
Most likely, yes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

My only problem with shoes is I had to have surgery on both my feet about 7 years ago...and i swore at that point I would NEVER EVER wear cheap or ill fitted shoes again.....EVER! I won't even buy the cheaper made Madden's ..i have so learned the importance of good shoes and what they mean to my feet...Now I still wear my 4 " plus heels but they are sturdy, well made,  good shoes and boots


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with TISH!  I didn't have surgery or anything but I have sworn off buying cheap and/or fake shoes.  They just don't feel, fit or last the same.  I would rather have less pairs of shoes and get the good stuff then tons of cheap crappy shoes.  

Hey, your feet have to support you forever, be kind to them!!


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_I went to the mall today to check out the shoe stores because it's BOOT SEASON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found something out that made me laugh every time I walked into a new store.

Steve Madden $160 reduced from $210
Bakers $150
Spring $90
Payless $40

Same exact boot, four different stores, four different prices! They also had a pair at Loveculture, but I don't remember how much they were. Stores have no shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the ones from Love Culture, they're adorable and only 31 bones. I'm SO happy with them, I can't believe they were so inexpensive. I tried them on just goofing and adored em, no intentions to buy em and I noticed the price tag and couldn't refuse!

Shame about their clothing though, cute but OMG. HORRIBLE quality.


----------



## kariii (Sep 21, 2009)

those are cute boots!


----------



## miss sha (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy McNabb* 

 
_I got the ones from Love Culture, they're adorable and only 31 bones. I'm SO happy with them, I can't believe they were so inexpensive. I tried them on just goofing and adored em, no intentions to buy em and I noticed the price tag and couldn't refuse!

Shame about their clothing though, cute but OMG. HORRIBLE quality._

 
Yeah, I feel the same way about Forever 21. So much cute stuff but their quality is really terrible. Everything I own from them is just about falling apart in some way or another.

Also, I wouldn't touch those Payless shoes with a ten foot pole! I actually checked them out in the store and they were already falling apart, the fabric coming away from the sole.

Whenever I go back I'll probably pick up the ones from Bakers. I don't like the shiny quality of the Steven Madden ones.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 21, 2009)

Steve Madden's shoes are knockoffs too though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

^ it is not about whether they are Knock offs for me...it is about the construction, quality, material of the footwear itself...Every company knocks off another companies style for that matter.....I have a pair of Guess that are identical to a pair of jessica Simpson's....But they are both made good so I don't care who made it originally if I like it and it's in my price range


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm glad this thread was started because I have been debating buying cheap boots this year but I'm like I can't do it because I know they're gonna fall apart.  I mean granted I do have these boots from Fashion Bug that I've had for years and they're still in good condition but I also didn't wear them alot when I first got them.

You can tell when something's made cheap though, work in retail and I swear I can feel the difference between the days I wear my Cole Hann flats compared to my Charlotte Russe ones.  I recently splurged on some Sam Edelman fringe boots, I was worried about the comfort but I wore them 12 hours, 10 mostly on my feet at work and omg no pain at all.  I definitely am learning my lesson about buying a bunch of cheap stuff compared to an high quality item.  If I had wore my Target fringe boots I would probably had to come out them half way through the day.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I know but I guess I'm not a fan of the quality of most of his shoes I've tried.


----------

